# Not breeding like rabbits



## Myke (Aug 17, 2011)

About 2 months ago one of my does had her first letter, but all kits died. I re bred her, 2 weeks later I bred my second doe. 30 days came and went and the first doe didn't produce, it's been 33 days and the second doe hasn't birthed either. I tried checking my first doe when she was pregnant and didn't feel anything, so I'm not doing something right. I will re-breed the second doe this weekend, but what are some reasons they are not getting pregnant? Also, how can I verify the first doe is or is not pregnant this time without waiting another week or 2 before she is due? I did put the does back with the buck 8-10 hours after the initial mating. I had been filling there feeders rather than giving them a set amount of food, I read if they are too fat they won't conceive. How much, in cups not ounces, should I feed Californians, buck, does and pregnant does?
Thanks for any advice.
Myke


----------



## currycomb (Aug 17, 2011)

if it has been hot where you live, your buck may be temporarily sterile. wait till it cools off some. rabbits just do everything better in cool weather. and yes if does are too heavy, they will be hard to settle. read the back or the tag on your feed bag, then weigh your rabbits, then weigh your feed. a cup of corn weighs more than a cup of oats, if you get my drift?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 17, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> About 2 months ago one of my does had her first letter, but all kits died. I re bred her, 2 weeks later I bred my second doe. 30 days came and went and the first doe didn't produce, it's been 33 days and the second doe hasn't birthed either. I tried checking my first doe when she was pregnant and didn't feel anything, so I'm not doing something right. I will re-breed the second doe this weekend, but what are some reasons they are not getting pregnant? Also, how can I verify the first doe is or is not pregnant this time without waiting another week or 2 before she is due? I did put the does back with the buck 8-10 hours after the initial mating. I had been filling there feeders rather than giving them a set amount of food, I read if they are too fat they won't conceive. How much, in cups not ounces, should I feed Californians, buck, does and pregnant does?
> Thanks for any advice.
> Myke


Has it been hot where you are? If so, it may be the buck that's the problem. Often times (in my experience with the Sables, the larger breeds seem more susceptible to this) bucks will heat sterile. It's not usually a permanent thing and take anywhere from a few weeks to 2 months to come back (of cooler weather). If you think that's the case, I'd wait until the middle/end of September or later in the fall to breed depending on where you are. 
Do the does feel flabby/a little too heavy when you pick them up? Fat does will have a harder time conceiving because the fat will block the eggs from descending into the uterus(es). I'm not sure how much feed Californians are supposed to get, but I'm sure a little research will turn up a good answer. If you think this one is the problem, don't decrease their feed suddenly. Slowly reduce it until you get them to the amount of feed necessary. 
One more thing: Are the does seperated and did you give them nestboxes?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 17, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> if it has been hot where you live, your buck may be temporarily sterile. wait till it cools off some. rabbits just do everything better in cool weather. and yes if does are too heavy, they will be hard to settle. read the back or the tag on your feed bag, then weigh your rabbits, then weigh your feed. a cup of corn weighs more than a cup of oats, if you get my drift?


Just saw this, and I agree. Make sure the feed you're feeding them isn't too high in protein as this will cause them to be heavier as well.


----------



## Myke (Aug 17, 2011)

It has been hotter here, the does don't seem flabby or extra heavy, but I am fairly new to this, yes each rabbit has their own cage and I did put nesting boxes in for them. It has started cooling off, so hopefully the bucks will stop shooting blanks. I will look into the food issue. 
Thanks for the advice. I may look into a fan or something next year to try to keep the temp down some.
Myke


----------



## dewey (Aug 17, 2011)

A small tuna can holds about 5 ounces of pellets, for anyone without a scale to weigh pellets.  Back in the day we often just wired tuna cans to the cages and used them as feeders.  Low tech but it worked fine, lol.

Most research recommends free-choice feeding (not to the point of being overweight, though) for some meat production stock.  Below is general rule of thumb amounts for med/large breeds in various stages.  

I have NZ's & Cals and feed 18%.  Feed amounts can be adjusted as needed to maintain proper weight on individual rabbits...

**Free choice feed**
Bred does starting on day 21
Nursing does
Growing fryers  

**Daily ration of 6-8 ounces**
Breeding bucks
Junior replacement stock

**Daily ration of 4-6 ounces**
Dry does
Non production bucks

Most rabbits housed outside in hot summer areas won't have fat issues...sometimes it's all you can do to keep weight on them. 

Agreeing with everyone that it could very likely be the heat.  Bred does can also absorb their litters from heat stress.  It's usually just too stressing on rabbits to breed, carry, kindle, and nurse a litter to success in hot weather without artificial cooling methods.  Hoping that's the issue for your buns and that you have good success when it cools off a bit.


----------

